# HELP ON PHEASANT PLEASE !!!



## NDMALLARD

Hey everybody I need your help. We are going to have a pheasant feed on NFL championship Sunday. I need some of your best recipes for pheasant. The recipes should be simple enough so the person making them doesn't need to go out and buy a whole bunch of fancy ingrediants. The recipe should "travel" well also as the people coming to the feed will be making the pheasant at their own house and bringing it to the feed. If you give me a recipe that looks good I will PM you with the feeds location so you can try out the different recipes. Thanks for your help! :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

NDMALLARD -

I couldn't cook anything, my specialties were coffee, toast, cereal and sandwiches. Then I found pheasantcountry.com. The first recipe I made was a hit all my roomates and classmates loved it, now they come over to my apartment for Sunday dinner.

It is your standard pheasant and wild rice that is baked in the oven. There are a few other ingredients, but for the most part its pretty simple. In fact, simple enough for a know-nothing like me in the kitchen. Also try the honey bake on that site...like KFC makes pheasant. MMmmmm!

Check out the link below for the recipe. It all goes in a 9x13 casserole dish, and is easily storable and transportable when covered with foil. Give it a try, it takes about 2 hours to bake, so you could set it in the oven at about 4 p.m. and have it ready in time for the game.

http://www.pheasantcountry.com/recipes/Recipe.cfm?ID=10

Enjoy! (PS: Even the leftovers are great!)


----------



## Kansas Kid

Thank you for the ideas and the link, I am getting tired of fried pheasants.


----------



## Field Hunter

You can ask Gander Grinder....I've made a believer out of him.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tried this one last night - Fantastic!

Pheasant breasts cut in half and pounded to 1/2" thick. Fry the pheasant in clarrified butter until golden brown. Place in pyrex pan with cover. cover with brown sauce (you can buy this ready to go at the store) then cover with mixture of Bing Cherry Preserves, can of bing cherries, diced shallots or green onions, and salt. Cook the entire mixture at 350 for 45 minutes. The thighs can be used also. Remove the bone and pound to 1/2" also.

Your wife will even like this one.


----------



## gandergrinder

Good stuff. Pretty easy recipe too.


----------



## Field Hunter

I'd say if an NDSU student like GG can make it, anyone can.


----------



## Kansas Kid

I thought those Pheasant enchilada's looked really good also. I passed both of them on to my wife.


----------



## KEN W

Pheasant Pot Pie

2 pheasant breasts cut into small pieces 
Up to 8 cups chicken stock 
½ cup diced carrots 
1/2 cup diced celery 
½ cup of frozen whole peas 
1 small diced onion 
1 cup sliced mushrooms 
1 medium diced potato 
1 cup flour
1 stick (1/4 pound) butter 
1 tbsp minced parsely for garnish 
Salt/pepper to taste 
1 egg

Preparation

Melt butter in saute pan, adding a bit of olive oil to prevent burning, then add the pheasant pieces and quickly brown them. Then add all of the vegetables, cooking them for several minutes while frequently stirring. Sprinkle the flour over the top, fold it into the pheasant and veggies, then add the Chardonnay, chicken stock, two cups at a time to achieve the consistency you want. (Less if you want a thick pot pie, more if you want it thinner in consistency). Bring to a boil.

Then place it all in a pie plate or a cassarole dish, covering it with Pillsbury Grand Bisquits. Then place in a 350 degree oven and bake for about 30-minutes or until the bisquits turn golden brown.


----------



## djleye

I use the juice of 1-2 lemons(depends upon how much pheasant you have) and fry the pheasant in 1/2 of the juice with pepper. I then make some rice and season it with chicken stock and the rest of the juice. I then combine the two for the best lemon pepper pheasant you have ever tasted. This also travels well, easy to reheat!!!


----------



## redlabel

One of the easiest pheasant recipes I know.

Cut one pheasant into 3/4 to 1" cubes.
Chop 1 Medium Onion
Brown pheasant with onion
Combine with 2 boxes Uncle Ben's Long Grain and Wild Rice in stock pot.
Follow directions on Wild Rice Box.

For larger quantites just double or triple recipe. I usually make it with 3 pheasants and freeze the leftovers in freezer bags.

Moist, delicious and the kids love it.

In a pinch you can substitute chicken for the pheasant, but wouldn't it be great if they could make chicken taste like pheasant.


----------



## Field Hunter

Cresent Role Pheasant.

You can make these up ahead of time and just pop into oven.

Pillsbury Cresent Rolls (they are in the dairy section at store)
Pheasant Breasts (don't use thighs - too tough)
Creme Cheese

Cube Pheasant breast and pound flat with mallet.
Fry in pan until lghtly browned
Cool and crumble the pheasant
Combine 1 cup pheasant with 1/2 cup creme cheese
(flavor with favorite spices - not necessary)
Place portion of mixture on the middle of a cresent roll
Bake 10 minutes or so

Gravy
One can cream of chicken soup duluted with a little half and half.
Pour a little over top of cresent roll.


----------



## gandergrinder

Just remember Field Hunter you have a son at that institution.


----------



## GooseBuster3

This is a really easy one!
Debone the pheasants leds, breats everything bread them with shorelunch
Throw them in a hot pan with butter, cook them until they are crisp on the outside.
then throw in chicken broth and a good amount of sour cream. 
Let simmer until the pheasant is fully cooked. 
I love this recipe, goes really good with mashed potatoes and corn!


----------



## Field Hunter

GG
Did my best to get him over to MSUM.


----------



## gandergrinder

You can always try son #2.


----------

